# Balloon Ram- Hardy or wimpy?



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

Recently I bought a Ramirezi for my ten gallon aquarium. For now this is the only fish in there. I was in a hurry and told the girl at the petshop to give me one healthy ram. On arrival I was able to confirm that indeed it was in great shape. But it is a balloon ram. I have heard that they are produced by artificially selecting the original fish. Natural selection is almost always better, so can anyone having experiences with a balloon ram or another artificially selected breed tell me if they have turned out to be hardy, healthy, normal or problematic?

```
[img]http://reggoaks24.multiply.com/photos/album/18#photo=6[/img]
```


----------



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

Amateur in the net, blogs, forums, you name it. Hope now you can see the picture of my Ram.
Plan B: Help. Somebody please gime a hint on an easy way of posting pics here.
Plan c: Go to my album, fish from America.


----------



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

*At last: the pic of my Ramirezi*

Here is the pic of my Balloon Ram [hopefully].


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Your balloon ram sure is a pretty fish.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

reggie oaks said:


> Recently I bought a Ramirezi for my ten gallon aquarium. For now this is the only fish in there. I was in a hurry and told the girl at the petshop to give me one healthy ram. On arrival I was able to confirm that indeed it was in great shape. But it is a balloon ram. I have heard that they are produced by artificially selecting the original fish. Natural selection is almost always better, so can anyone having experiences with a balloon ram or another artificially selected breed tell me if they have turned out to be hardy, healthy, normal or problematic?
> 
> ```
> [img]http://reggoaks24.multiply.com/photos/album/18#photo=6[/img]
> ```


This species and all variant's.
Long finned,balloon,electric blue, gold, all perform about the same for those blessed with soft water with temps between 80 and 84 degree's F.
I have kept them in aged tank's with moderately hard water and have actually had better success with the balloon variety than some of the other's.
do be aware that many fishes don't appreciate the warm temp's that these fish thrive in.
Would not place anything in the water which could increase hardness.I mention this because of photo in picture you posted which show's white rock possibly Coral?
Hard water and these fish don't get a long with VERY few exception's.


----------



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

*Thanks and more questions,jeje*



1077 said:


> This species and all variant's.
> Long finned,balloon,electric blue, gold, all perform about the same for those blessed with soft water with temps between 80 and 84 degree's F.
> I have kept them in aged tank's with moderately hard water and have actually had better success with the balloon variety than some of the other's.
> do be aware that many fishes don't appreciate the warm temp's that these fish thrive in.
> ...


Thanks for your helpful advice. Yes, this is a piece of brain coral. Although I use distilled water for this tank, because water company here serves extremely hard water.My last readings if I'm not mistaken reflected about 7.8 in pH. and moderate hardness. This tank usually has very stable water parameters. Should I take out the coral, or do you think that distilled water will do the trick?


----------



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

*Thanks*



tpocicat said:


> Your balloon ram sure is a pretty fish.


Thank you. You can visit my site? wenever you like You are invited.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

reggie oaks said:


> Thanks for your helpful advice. Yes, this is a piece of brain coral. Although I use distilled water for this tank, because water company here serves extremely hard water.My last readings if I'm not mistaken reflected about 7.8 in pH. and moderate hardness. This tank usually has very stable water parameters. Should I take out the coral, or do you think that distilled water will do the trick?


Yes,, I would remove the rock(coral) and try mixture of 50/50 to start with distilled water ,tapwater.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

They are easy fish,but 2 will fight.Mine died because they fought.


----------

